# Racial preference in dating.



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

I want to know what is your race and what race you would prefer to date. I will add a poll as well.


----------



## markwalters2 (Mar 18, 2013)

I am an asian woman and would prefer a black man.


----------



## Aribeth (Jan 14, 2012)

I am a white woman and would prefer a white man.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Why isn't there an other option?



markwalters2 said:


> I am an asian woman and would prefer a black man.


I see you voted too


----------



## Shameful (Sep 5, 2014)

So I guess American's aren't welcome in this survey?


----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

Persephone The Dread said:


> Why isn't there an other option?


I was thinking about adding more options but I can only put 20 top.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

White man and I prefer white and latina. I've actually never found black or asian attractive at all.


----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

RelinquishedHell said:


> White man and I prefer white and latina.


Here, latinos are considered white. We do not have hispanics as a different race.


----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

I am a white man and would prefer a white woman.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

sad vlad said:


> Here, latinos are considered white. We do not have hispanics as a different race.


Where is here?


----------



## truant (Jul 4, 2014)

I can never decide which race is the most beautiful, so I have to say it just doesn't matter to me.


----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)

i'm a hot asian girl i only date hot white guys


----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

RelinquishedHell said:


> Where is here?


Eastern Europe. When you are teached about races, there is no information about a hispanic race. Hispanics are asmilated to white. So are indians.


----------



## ScorchedEarth (Jul 12, 2014)

Would prefer white, but it's so slight, I might as well have voted 'no preference'. If I find someone compatible or someone shows an interest in me, you damn right I'll pursue that.


----------



## inane (Oct 21, 2013)

I'm an Asian woman and don't have a particular preference. I thought I only liked Asian men until I became attracted to a black guy. Then I fell hard for a white guy. 

Honestly I don't think race has crossed my mind for all my crushes. They just developed on their own accord and skin colour didn't even factor in.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

sad vlad said:


> I was thinking about adding more options but I can only put 20 top.


OK, what I said would happen is happening btw lol.


----------



## Shameful (Sep 5, 2014)

I really don't think it's healthy to have preferences like this.


----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

Persephone The Dread said:


> OK, what I said would happen is happening btw lol.


You can see into the future!


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

sad vlad said:


> You can see into the future!


It's because people either don't want to offend, or be accused of having racial fetishes, and most people on this forum are white or at least identify that way.


----------



## londonguy202 (Jan 10, 2014)

Any women of any race but prefer white or Asian although i crushed hard on white women in high school, nothing resulted in anything. Parents dont like interracail dating but i will hope to date soon


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

I've only dated white guys, but I don't really feel like I have a preference. I used to have a preference for Asian guys in middle school and high school.

The most common racial preference will be white.


----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

Persephone The Dread said:


> It's because people either don't want to offend, or be accused of having racial fetishes, and most people on this forum are white or at least identify that way.


I was thinking about that too. That most people are white, but you work with what you have. As for people not being honest, I didn't pick a public poll, to give them more freedom. Not wanting to offend, or being way too political correct, is something I have a hard time understanding. I always pick honesty.


----------



## waldorfs (Feb 18, 2013)

I think racial preferences are almost always thinly veiled racism and/or fetishism. Like, why do you prefer a certain race? There's so many different people in every race, in terms of looks and personality. I can't understand having a preference like that.


----------



## Shameful (Sep 5, 2014)

waldorfs said:


> I think racial preferences are almost always thinly veiled racism and/or fetishism. Like, why do you prefer a certain race? There's so many different people in every race, in terms of looks and personality. I can't understand having a preference like that.


Yeah, agreed. My racial preferences are based on stereotypes my mind forms, and discomfort with people different than me, and I don't think that's good.


----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)

I'm a white man who prefers Gelgamek women.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

I used to have a preference for Elves. I'm still pretty into Elves.


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

inane said:


> I'm an Asian woman and don't have a particular preference. I thought I only liked Asian men until I became attracted to a black guy. Then I fell hard for a white guy.
> 
> Honestly I don't think race has crossed my mind for all my crushes. They just developed on their own accord and skin colour didn't even factor in.


Exactly.

First, I assumed that I was mostly attracted to white guys -> then I got into a relationship with a black guy and "got into" black guys(black guys were only less common than white guys since I live in Sweden) -> then I fell for a white guy again -> never thought I'd be attracted to an Asian guy -> BOOM attracted to an Asian guy -> now attracted to Asian guys. And white guys. And black guys. It's all about exposure and being drawn to people you've previously found attractive.

So... I have no preference. Only phases. Right now I'm all about Asian guys.


----------



## Matthew987 (Feb 4, 2013)

waldorfs said:


> I think racial preferences are almost always thinly veiled racism and/or fetishism. Like, why do you prefer a certain race? There's so many different people in every race, in terms of looks and personality. I can't understand having a preference like that.


That's not fair, you can't call people racist just because they prefer a certain race or prefer to stick with their own race. In some cases people are more attracted to a certain race, weather you like it or not different races have different physical characteristics associated with them, and people have different preferences.

Also, their is nothing racist about having a preference for your own race. Many people are patriotic and take pride in their ethnic identity and would prefer a partner that has the same ethnic background as them. In my opinion there is nothing wrong with this, as long as they don't try to force their preferences on other people.


----------



## Shameful (Sep 5, 2014)

Matthew987 said:


> That's not fair, you can't call people racist just because they prefer a certain race or prefer to stick with their own race. In some cases people are more attracted to a certain race, weather you like it or not different races have different physical characteristics associated with them, and people have different preferences.


Like she said though, why do you have that preference? What put that into your head? Maybe you're not aware of the racist influences and stereotypes that went into forming those preferences, but they're there.



> Many people are patriotic and take pride in their ethnic identity and would prefer a partner that has the same ethnic background as them. In my opinion there is nothing wrong with this, as long as they don't try to force their preferences on other people.


Taking pride in your ethnic identity, sounds ridiculously racist.


----------



## Cmasch (Jan 24, 2015)

Race has nothing to do with it for me honestly, Every race has beautiful women to me. It's just whether or not i find that particular PERSON attractive.


----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

waldorfs said:


> I think racial preferences are almost always thinly veiled racism and/or fetishism. Like, why do you prefer a certain race? There's so many different people in every race, in terms of looks and personality. I can't understand having a preference like that.


Actually, it makes sense to have a preference when it comes to races, because we have preferences when it comes to almost everything. Why coffee and not tea? Why wiskey and not vodka? Why women with big breasts and not small? I could give tons of examples. The answer is always the same: PERSONAL PREFERENCE. It's perfectly normal and nothing to feel guilty over.


----------



## Yer Blues (Jul 31, 2013)

No preference. For me the deal breaker would be the cultural background.


----------



## Matthew987 (Feb 4, 2013)

Shameful said:


> Like she said though,* why do you have that preference?* What put that into your head? Maybe you're not aware of the racist influences and stereotypes that went into forming those preferences, but they're there.
> 
> *Taking pride in your ethnic identity, sounds ridiculously racist*.


Who knows? lol. Some people may like dark skin, other may like light skin or blond hair. Its personal taste, people find certain races attractive.

Why is it ridiculously racist? Many Jewish people will only date other Jew's. Its not because they hate other races, its because they have a certain ethnic identity and want to preserve that, Yet if a white person thought like this they would be called a "racist" in my opinion this is unfair.

What makes a person racist is not their dating preferences... its their opinion of other races. If someone hate's an entire race purely because they are physically different, then they are racist.

Loving your own race does not= hating others.


----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

Matthew987 said:


> What makes a person racist is not their dating preferences...its their opinion of other races.


Correct.

If dating your own race would be ''racist'', then how could people prove they are not racist? By dating only outside their race? No matter they are attracted to them or not? Now that would be ludicrous.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

Hispanic male, prefer Asian and white chicks.


----------



## Aribeth (Jan 14, 2012)

Jeez now you can't have preferences in skin color because you're "racist"? Or is has something to do with "stereotypes"? Give me a break. This "accept all" bs that's been happening in the last years is really getting out of control, especially with bisexuality.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

waldorfs said:


> I think racial preferences are almost always thinly veiled racism and/or fetishism. Like, why do you prefer a certain race? There's so many different people in every race, in terms of looks and personality. I can't understand having a preference like that.


If you're a guy and you're not into guys, does that make you homophobic?


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

I'm an ugly man and would prefer a woman.


----------



## Matthew987 (Feb 4, 2013)

Aribeth said:


> Jeez now you can't have preferences in skin color because you're "racist"? Or is has something to do with "stereotypes"? Give me a break. This "accept all" bs that's been happening in the last years is really getting out of control, especially with bisexuality.


Yep, its ridiculous, why can't people just be allowed to date whoever they want! Individuals should be allowed to make their own choices as to which partners they choose.


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

I prefer them to be alive.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

waldorfs said:


> I think racial preferences are almost always thinly veiled racism and/or fetishism. Like, why do you prefer a certain race? There's so many different people in every race, in terms of looks and personality. I can't understand having a preference like that.


If you wish to find even more "thinly veiled" bigotry, I'd note that the poll only covers heterosexuals.

As to the poll question: white male seeking white female, which I'm told is a racist response.

Asking why someone prefers a certain race is on par with asking if you prefer chocolate or vanilla ice cream and then asking "why?" There isn't an answer to such a question. It's simply a preference.


----------



## Shameful (Sep 5, 2014)

In a Lonely Place said:


> Funny you mention that, I was attacked for saying I was 100% straight on another forum. They were claiming that everybody is bisexual or just in denial :no


I think everyone probably is naturally pansexual and through our experiences we learn to create gender preferences, but I would say those learned gender preferences are certainly real and could completely inhibit you from feeling attraction towards men so I'll believe you that you're "100% straight".


----------



## Yer Blues (Jul 31, 2013)

Nunuc said:


> I'm an ugly man and would prefer a woman.


Well, there are operations that can help you become a woman if would prefer that?


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

I mean, there probably is a reason. It certainly isn't just a case of 'it just is' even if you don't know why, there's always a reason. That being said I don't see why people should have to lie about it, or be attacked when they can't help how they feel.


----------



## Cmasch (Jan 24, 2015)

I'm glad I see it through each individual, and not by race. More options for me! or more women who don't want to date me, guess you have to choose how to look at it. lmao!


----------



## waldorfs (Feb 18, 2013)

Shameful said:


> Like she said though, why do you have that preference? What put that into your head? Maybe you're not aware of the racist influences and stereotypes that went into forming those preferences, but they're there.
> 
> Taking pride in your ethnic identity, sounds ridiculously racist.


My thoughts exactly. I'm especially weary of people who are "proud" to be white. Makes me think we're about to get into *********** territory.



nubly said:


> If you're a guy and you're not into guys, does that make you homophobic?


I knew someone would say this. Does this mean you think racial preference is biological and inherent? Where's your evidence?



sad vlad said:


> Actually, it makes sense to have a preference when it comes to races, because we have preferences when it comes to almost everything. Why coffee and not tea? Why wiskey and not vodka? Why women with big breasts and not small? I could give tons of examples. The answer is always the same: PERSONAL PREFERENCE. It's perfectly normal and nothing to feel guilty over.


Ok, but I'm asking you why then? Give me an answer free of stereotypes and racism and I will accept that it's a preference. I don't think you can. I don't know why we're comparing people to coffee and tea...



Persephone The Dread said:


> I mean, there probably is a reason. It certainly isn't just a case of 'it just is' even if you don't know why, there's always a reason. That being said I don't see why people should have to lie about it, or be attacked when they can't help how they feel.


I get what you're saying and I respect your opinion, but I disagree. I don't think people should be coddled. I think they should be mature enough to ask themselves why they have the preferences that they do. Some are justifiable. I can understand why some minority groups may prefer to date within their race, I get that. But a lot of things we see as opinions or preferences _are_ racist, just out of ignorance.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Wished it mattered more so I could be more selective but I think I've been physically attracted to a member of each of the major races in the last couple of weeks if just momentarily.


----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

waldorfs said:


> I don't know why we're comparing people to coffee and tea...


Because it's the same logic, obviously...



waldorfs said:


> Ok, but I'm asking you why then? Give me an answer free of stereotypes and racism and I will accept that it's a preference.


Where was the stereotype or racism in my comments so far? I don't understand why you'd make such a statement. Maybe because you are looking for them everywhere?

The explanation is very simple. We tend to date inside of our own group. We have far more things in common, same culture and we like same things, find same things attractive. So we prefer, in general, to date inside our own race. Big deal.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

In a Lonely Place said:


> Funny you mention that, I was attacked for saying I was 100% straight on another forum. They were claiming that everybody is bisexual or just in denial :no


Like you, I would identify myself as 100% straight.

Is it really that hard to imagine that I have no attraction to men whatsoever? What am I supposed to be attracted to? Am I supposed to think his hairy ape-like body is hot? Am I supposed to think the (male) plumber is so cute when he bends over and I get a glorious view of his a** crack? Or perhaps it's typical male behavior that could win me over, like the way he farts so loudly & proudly. Or perhaps I enjoy how he makes the bathroom toxic by taking a wicked dump.

Then there's the issue of gay sex. Why would I want a penis up my butt when even many straight women don't want a penis exploring that orifice?:stu

Actually, it's rather shocking that women are married to these creatures. You'd think they'd all be lesbians given how much a turn-off men can be. I guess one does crazy things like get hot & horny for men if your brain is soaked in estrogen.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

waldorfs said:


> I get what you're saying and I respect your opinion, but I disagree. I don't think people should be coddled. I think they should be mature enough to ask themselves why they have the preferences that they do. Some are justifiable. I can understand why some minority groups may prefer to date within their race, I get that. But a lot of things we see as opinions or preferences _are_ racist, just out of ignorance.


Yeah, that's your opinion. I don't think moaning at people has ever really achieved anything except make them stand even more firmly in what they currently believe - and I see that happening a lot. People who think they are socially progressive moaning at other people and other people are just even more like '**** you' as a result.

Incidentally I've found people of pretty much all races attractive before (though some definitely more than others statistically), so my stake in this isn't really personal but I find the behaviour of some irritating.

It becomes more irritating to me when I see people say things like 'white people should date everyone, but minority groups are entitled to their preferences.' WTF? What the **** kind of double standard is that?


----------



## Shameful (Sep 5, 2014)

Persephone The Dread said:


> Yeah, that's your opinion. I don't think moaning at people has ever really achieved anything except make them stand even more firmly in what they currently believe - and I see that happening a lot. People who think they are socially progressive moaning at other people and other people are just even more like '**** you' as a result.
> 
> Incidentally I've found people of pretty much all races attractive before (though some definitely more than others statistically), so my stake in this isn't really personal but I find the behaviour of some irritating.
> 
> It becomes more irritating to me when I see people say things like 'white people should date everyone, but minority groups are entitled to their preferences.' WTF? What the **** kind of double standard is that?


I don't think her posts have said that white people should date other races. I don't think she tried to make anyone feel bad or guilty for their preferences. I think she's just urging people to be more introspective and understand why we feel the way we do. Sexual preferences shouldn't be treated so uncritically.


----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

I think the thread should go back to it's original purpose: find out people's preferences when it comes to dating.


----------



## Apoc Revolution (Dec 2, 2013)

_I've never been attracted to anyone with dark skin, and never will be. Does that mean I find dark skinned people ugly or inferior? Not at all, I simply don't find them attractive. Even as a kid, I always looked at white girls. You can call me racist all you want, I couldn't care less what you think about me because I know it's not true. It's stupid to compare preference with racism._


----------



## waldorfs (Feb 18, 2013)

Sorry if it's irritating, I think it's important and many seem to disagree. Fair enough. I'm not saying that white people should date everyone. Of course not, that's ridiculous. I'm asking people to ask themselves why they prefer certain races. And I'm not giving minority groups a free pass, I'm just saying that it's more complicated in _some_ (key word) instances. So if there is a legitimate reason, like say fear of violence (I would need to look up statistics, not sure what kind of violence (domestic) takes place between races), then I can understand.



Shameful said:


> I don't think her posts have said that white people should date other races. I don't think she tried to make anyone feel bad or guilty for their preferences. I think she's just urging people to be more introspective and understand why we feel the way we do. Sexual preferences shouldn't be treated so uncritically.


Yeah, this is what I was trying to do. My intention was not to irritate people or say that all white people are bad. I guess I just have a hard time staying quiet, even if people aren't going to change how they think.


----------



## ScorchedEarth (Jul 12, 2014)

Am I the only one here who'd be interested in a dark-skinned partner in a purely physical sense? Think of the contrast! Especially if you're pale from being shut-in due to SA, lol.


----------



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

*I wish it was multi-choice*

and public to see results per member


----------



## Apoc Revolution (Dec 2, 2013)

_Hmm, I honestly can't explain why I only find light skinned people attractive. When I see a woman with dark skin, I may think she looks beautiful, but it would be impossible for me to become romantically attracted to her because of her dark skin. Sexually, I am not attracted to anyone. I'm purely talking about romantic attraction. There are some things that can't be explained._


----------



## MylesB93 (Feb 25, 2014)

Black male and I have no preference here - if she's beautiful, then she's beautiful.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

waldorfs said:


> I'm especially weary of people who are "proud" to be white. Makes me think we're about to get into *********** territory.


If an African American lady said "I am a proud black woman" it seems that would be widely viewed as acceptable by society, wouldn't it? Or am I mistaken about that?:stu Yet, if I were to do the same I'd be crucified: "I am a proud white European American."

A likely response would be it's OK for the black woman because she's a minority. Well, do the math and you'll note that those of white European ancestry constitute a minority as well in a world of 7 billion. Less than 1 in 12 people on the planet share my ethnic background.

Of course, due to birth rates & immigration (both legal & illegal) both whites & blacks will be minorities in the US by later this century.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

MylesB93 said:


> Black male and I have no preference here - if she's beautiful, then she's beautiful.


I notice you live in the UK and I was wondering if things were the same across the pond.

Here in the US there are some black women who get highly upset when they see a black man with a white woman. Is the same true in the UK? These black women complain there are no decent men available to date. I would imagine they feel snubbed when they see a black man with some white girl, as they're effectively saying white girls are better.

It's hard not to notice that as black men get wealthier & more successful the lighter the skin tone their wives tend to have, either being white or black women of light complexion. Think of Tiger Woods who used to be married to that blond Nordic chick who tried to beat him with a golf club after finding out the Tiger simply couldn't keep it in his pants. There is the stereotype of black women as being angry, though Tiger got a demonstration of how cute little white girls can get just as angry.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Apoc Revolution said:


> _Hmm, I honestly can't explain why I only find light skinned people attractive._




I would speculate it has to do with who you were exposed to while growing up. If you grew up surrounded by white people, I'd expect you to be most likely to be attracted to white people.

I can come up with a very good reason why I'm only interested in white girls. I've never hidden the fact that I'm very much into spanking. Redness & marks show up very well on a lilly white butt.


----------



## Nonsensical (Mar 29, 2013)

I love every color.

Taste the rainbow!


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Nonsensical said:


> I love every color.
> 
> *Taste the rainbow!*


Was that an intentional or unintentional reference to oral?


----------



## Nonsensical (Mar 29, 2013)

UltraShy said:


> Was that an intentional or unintentional reference to oral?


Intentional.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

waldorfs said:


> Sorry if it's irritating, I think it's important and many seem to disagree. Fair enough. I'm not saying that white people should date everyone. Of course not, that's ridiculous. I'm asking people to ask themselves why they prefer certain races. And I'm not giving minority groups a free pass, I'm just saying that it's more complicated in _some_ (key word) instances. *So if there is a legitimate reason, like say fear of violence (I would need to look up statistics, not sure what kind of violence (domestic) takes place between races), then I can understand.*


What is this?

I really want to further explore that most interesting statement. Are you suggesting that a woman who's looking for a guy to date bias her selection based upon what racial group of man is statistically least likely to abuse her?

I'm willing to bet the cops in poor neighborhoods respond to more domestic violence calls than they do in more wealthy areas. Given that non-whites tend to be less wealthy that would likely produce stats showing more domestic violence among non-whites. So does this mean she should pick a white guy to date?:stu

I'd love to hear you explain your comment further and clarify this.


----------



## Apoc Revolution (Dec 2, 2013)

UltraShy said:


> I would speculate it has to do with who you were exposed to while growing up. If you grew up surrounded by white people, I'd expect you to be most likely to be attracted to white people.
> 
> I can come up with a very good reason why I'm only interested in white girls. I've never hidden the fact that I'm very much into spanking. Redness & marks show up very well on a lilly white butt.


_Mostly white, but there are people of all kinds of ethnicities around here. I could be attracted to someone who's a bit tan (like myself, I'm mixed), but I prefer white. Bonus points if they have red hair and a little bit of freckles. It looks sooooo cute, and I'm attracted to cuteness instead of sexyness._


----------



## Shameful (Sep 5, 2014)

UltraShy said:


> What is this?
> 
> I really want to further explore that most interesting statement. Are you suggesting that a woman who's looking for a guy to date bias her selection based upon what racial group of man is statistically least likely to abuse her?
> 
> ...


I didn't know about this before her post, but there is a higher rate of domestic violence among interracial couples

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC3611980/
http://jiv.sagepub.com/content/25/10/1785.short

Hard to know what causes it though, or how/if which races are involved matters. There hasn't been much research on the topic it seems.


----------



## 58318 (Jul 15, 2011)

Prefer Asian, yellow _and_ brown kinds though white will do in a pinch.


----------



## Aribeth (Jan 14, 2012)

UltraShy said:


> I would speculate it has to do with who you were exposed to while growing up. If you grew up surrounded by white people, I'd expect you to be most likely to be attracted to white people.


You're probably right with that. I have never met a black or asian person. So it doesn't surprise me that I prefer white guys by quite a margin.


----------



## wolf32 (Dec 6, 2014)

I had more luck with black and white women. But I would date asian women again. I care more about things like sense of humour. I like sarcastic women.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Aribeth said:


> You're probably right with that. *I have never met a black or asian person.* So it doesn't surprise me that I prefer white guys by quite a margin.


What? How is that possible? Where do you live that there are no blacks nor asians at all?


----------



## gunner21 (Aug 4, 2012)

Aribeth said:


> Jeez now you can't have preferences in skin color because you're "racist"? Or is has something to do with "stereotypes"? Give me a break. This "accept all" bs that's been happening in the last years is really getting out of control, *especially with bisexuality.*


LOL!


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Shameful said:


> I didn't know about this before her post, but there is a higher rate of domestic violence among interracial couples
> 
> http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC3611980/
> http://jiv.sagepub.com/content/25/10/1785.short
> ...


Interesting. I didn't know anybody had ever researched this. As a man, I found the following quite interesting:



> The gender symmetry approach suggests that there are no significant differences in gender on couple violence and that *women are as violent as men in intimate relationships* (Straus & Gelles, 1990). *Indeed, Straus (2009) suggested equal or higher rates of relationship violence by women.* Consistent with such propositions, most studies on gender and partner violence suggested an overall *lower level of female victimization and higher level of female perpetration* (Archer, 2006; Cunradi, 2007).


Seems feminists have been lying to me about how men are the root of all evil, while girls are all sugar & spice & everything nice.


----------



## GetOutOfMyHouse (Jan 9, 2012)

I'm a mostly white latino and I prefer mixed people... mostly white
For white people I only like mediterranean (spanish, italian, greek, portuguese) and middle eastern looking people, anyone british/irish/german/nordic/slav looking I don't find particularly attractive...

I also like black people... and some asians too...


----------



## Aribeth (Jan 14, 2012)

UltraShy said:


> What? How is that possible? Where do you live that there are no blacks nor asians at all?


Some ****ty country in Eastern Europe :b


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

I don't have a racial preference. I find dudes of all races hot haha


----------



## andy1984 (Aug 18, 2006)

my last 3 gfs have been asian, but i don't really have a strong preference. i'd like to have a black or indian gf.


----------



## TCNY (Dec 3, 2014)

I just hope for someone mostly human


----------



## MylesB93 (Feb 25, 2014)

UltraShy said:


> I notice you live in the UK and I was wondering if things were the same across the pond.
> 
> Here in the US there are some black women who get highly upset when they see a black man with a white woman. Is the same true in the UK? These black women complain there are no decent men available to date. I would imagine they feel snubbed when they see a black man with some white girl, as they're effectively saying white girls are better.
> 
> It's hard not to notice that as black men get wealthier & more successful the lighter the skin tone their wives tend to have, either being white or black women of light complexion. Think of Tiger Woods who used to be married to that blond Nordic chick who tried to beat him with a golf club after finding out the Tiger simply couldn't keep it in his pants. There is the stereotype of black women as being angry, though Tiger got a demonstration of how cute little white girls can get just as angry.


It's not really the same here in the UK. I think because black people are such a small minority here, we don't have many options and no one would really looks twice when they see a black guy and a white girl. Hell, my older brother is dating a white girl and no one in my family bats an eyelid. That said, I do think a lot of black girls have an issue with famous/ wealthy black guys with white girls - I guess it seems like you'd be "turning back" on your race as soon as you make it.

Thought you might appreciate this:


----------



## SmartCar (Nov 27, 2011)

sad vlad said:


> I want to know what is your race and what race you would prefer to date. I will add a poll as well.


I'm black.. & i don't have any preference as long as i find someone attractive facially, physically & personality wise.. i'm attracted to compassion, empathy & humor:yes but sometimes i feel really bad, because while i have no preference on race.. i feel slightly more drawn to white people, but it's not a requirement for me, i just sometimes find myself drifting that way, but other than that.. race generally has never been a big factor for me.. someone's face is the first thing i notice when it comes to attraction.. which is where i feel kinda guilty about possibly being superficial, but yeah that's pretty much it.. in terms of racial preference i dunno.. it's the persons body language, personality etc.. i guess you could put me down for other... i dunno, or no preference :lol


----------



## eveningbat (Jan 21, 2013)

sad vlad said:


> Actually, it makes sense to have a preference when it comes to races, because we have preferences when it comes to almost everything. Why coffee and not tea? Why wiskey and not vodka? Why women with big breasts and not small? I could give tons of examples. The answer is always the same: PERSONAL PREFERENCE. It's perfectly normal and nothing to feel guilty over.


Your examples make me smile, so blunt they are.  But that's true that every person has his or her preferences, so it is natural that we wonder about the preferences of others.

Anyway, I am a white woman interested in white men.


----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

SmartCar said:


> I'm black.. & i don't have any preference as long as i find someone attractive facially, physically & personality wise.. i'm attracted to compassion, empathy & humor:yes but sometimes i feel really bad, because while i have no preference on race.. i feel slightly more drawn to white people, but it's not a requirement for me, i just sometimes find myself drifting that way, but other than that.. race generally has never been a big factor for me.. someone's face is the first thing i notice when it comes to attraction.. which is where i feel kinda guilty about possibly being superficial, but yeah that's pretty much it.. in terms of racial preference i dunno.. it's the persons body language, personality etc.. i guess you could put me down for other... i dunno, or no preference :lol


You are feeling way too much guilt. It's not helping your anxiety. :no


----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

eveningbat said:


> Your examples make me smile, so blunt they are.


Glad they made you smile. I am sure some find them irritating.


----------



## Ignopius (Mar 19, 2013)

I find myself most attracted to Asian and Latinos.


----------



## elleOelle (Feb 1, 2015)

I am a white woman but I do agree there is some underlining racism in having such a strict preference. There was a font who mentioned he didn't find women with darker skin attractive. That sounds pretty racism. We are all entitled to a preference but honestly, if I think a man is attractive but say I wouldn't date him because of a physical attribute, I would say I an racism. I either am intimidated by him, I am scared what society might think or a combination of both. My preference is anyone with a pulse. Its so stupid to only like once race. That's boring. here in UK, there's a lot of racial mixing. Most Asian and Indians I know date whites and vice versa. Its beautiful.


----------



## ScorchedEarth (Jul 12, 2014)

elleOelle said:


> There was a font who mentioned he didn't find women with darker skin attractive. That sounds pretty racism.


I don't think that's racist, as what we like is not really within our control. But pre-emptively rejecting someone because of something they couldn't possibly change is... dubious at best. Truth be told, I think most things are outside our control, including most of our behavior, it's just that race is truly inalterable.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

andy1984 said:


> *my last 3 gfs have been asian*, but i don't really have a strong preference. i'd like to have a black or indian gf.


Last three! As in you've had more than three girlfriends -- very impressive. That stands out for the simple fact that plenty of guys on SAS can't manage to find even one.


----------



## andy1984 (Aug 18, 2006)

UltraShy said:


> Last three! As in you've had more than three girlfriends -- very impressive. That stands out for the simple fact that plenty of guys on SAS can't manage to find even one.


haha why thank you sir  i do my best. those 3 were all from meetup groups :b


----------



## TobeyJuarez (May 16, 2012)

I'm mixed and i don't have a preference


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

White, Indian, Native Americans.


----------



## vicente (Nov 10, 2003)

sad vlad said:


> I want to know what is your race and what race you would prefer to date. I will add a poll as well.


OP you might be interested in this poll I created a few months back:

http://www.socialanxietysupport.com...ttracted-to-your-own-race-or-another-1053825/

In my opinion, the race you're attracted to has more to do with where you're raised than biology.

Something I've heard frequently by minorities living in a majority-White area, and something White people will never understand:

"I would never date a fellow ____ (race), because it would feel like I was dating my brother/sister."

Personally I've only been attracted to White women for the past six years (I'm "Asian").


----------



## Awkto Awktavious (May 11, 2011)

I have no preference


----------



## keyboardsmahshfwa (Apr 22, 2014)

I'm a black woman and I don't care about race when it comes to dating. But I can't complain if people prefer to date within their own race. People naturally feel more comfortable around those that look like them and it's been like this since the beginning of our existence--way before the concept of "race" even existed. And, s**t, other species do the same thing! Sure, sometimes people who choose to only stick with their race may be a result of their own prejudice feelings, but other times it's just nature doing its thang


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

some people don't have a race like me so ethnicity should of been included in the poll


----------



## elleOelle (Feb 1, 2015)

UltraShy said:


> Last three! As in you've had more than three girlfriends -- very impressive. That stands out for the simple fact that plenty of guys on SAS can't manage to find even one.


With that attitude, you'll never bag a birdie.


----------



## elleOelle (Feb 1, 2015)

MobiusX said:


> some people don't have a race like me so ethnicity should of been included in the poll


Everyone has an ethnicity, silly. In your avatar photo, you look like you're mixed race. Half white and black? Or maybe you're Arabic.


----------



## M0rbid (Jan 11, 2011)

I am an asian man and would prefer a white meat.


----------



## Pessoa (Jan 31, 2015)

I don't give a flying **** about anyones skin colour. People are just people and most of them are dreadful, and if I ever find anyone I could bear to get close to then their ethnicity would not be a concern.


----------



## Cronos (Mar 31, 2013)

I'm a black guy and I want to say I don't have a preference, but I do kinda-sorta gravitate towards white women. On the rare occasions someone has shown interest in me, they've almost always been white. 

That's not to say I would ever limit myself to just one race or that I don't find other races attractive.


----------



## T Studdly (Jul 20, 2013)

I don't have a preference (I'm more for personality than anything) but I do think asian and hispanic men are attractive.

I'm a hispanic female


----------



## equiiaddict (Jun 27, 2006)

I'm a white woman who has always preferred/dated white men. I can't explain it. It has nothing to do with being racist because I'm not at all. But I can't help what I'm attracted to.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

I really don't care, I don't look at race. Just someone I can connect with.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

vicente said:


> In my opinion, the race you're attracted to has more to do with where you're raised than biology.
> 
> Something I've heard frequently by minorities living in a majority-White area, and something White people will never understand:
> 
> ...


Interesting. I've never heard that one before.

I'm white and you're right that I can't comprehend such thinking at all. I grew up surrounded almost entirely by other whites and I certainly don't feel as if white girls are some close relative (nor even even a distant relative). To me a white girl is just another stranger, not at all sister-like.

Being Asian, wouldn't part of your preference have to do with the options presented to you? When Asians make up a single-digit percentage of the population, most of the girls you meet in the general population are going to be white. You'd likely have to go out of your way to specifically meet lots of Asian girls, rather than how you can so easily meet white girls at random -- at work, in stores, at bars, in a park, the girl next door, etc&#8230;. White girls are literally all over the place.

Or imagine an even more extreme case: Native Americans who make up 0.5% of the population. They'd better be open to dating non-Native Americans otherwise they're likely to never meet any viable dates. (Unless they visit an Indian reservation to find a mate.)


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Latino, white guys who have black hair, or mixed race is good. I also like Japanese guys.

Physically not attracted to black guys (unless they are 3/4 white or something), nor pale white guys (blonde/brown hair). Not into guys from India, Turkey, Iran, Bangladesh, China, the Philippines, etc. The culture is a turn off and I'll admit being from the 3rd world is a negative in my mind.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

MobiusX said:


> some people don't have a race like me so ethnicity should of been included in the poll


OK, so what's your ethnicity?

From your avatar photo I would have guessed you to be mixed race if I had to bet. All I can say for sure is you appear non-white.

I really have no idea what you mean by not having a race. Everyone has to be some race or mix of races, don't they?:stu I guess ethnicity & race can get mixed up when it comes to Hispanics, for example, who can be of any race, at least according to the Census. (Though I've yet to see a Hispanic with blond hair & blue eyes to illustrate that they can truly be of any race, nor can I think of any example of a black individual who identified as Hispanic).


----------



## M0rbid (Jan 11, 2011)

vicente said:


> OP you might be interested in this poll I created a few months back:
> 
> http://www.socialanxietysupport.com...ttracted-to-your-own-race-or-another-1053825/
> 
> ...


This is how I felt about asian women. It's like dating a younger sister....


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

UltraShy said:


> OK, so what's your ethnicity?
> 
> From your avatar photo I would have guessed you to be mixed race if I had to bet. All I can say for sure is you appear non-white.
> 
> I really have no idea what you mean by not having a race. Everyone has to be some race or mix of races, don't they?:stu I guess ethnicity & race can get mixed up when it comes to Hispanics, for example, who can be of any race, at least according to the Census. (Though I've yet to see a Hispanic with blond hair & blue eyes to illustrate that they can truly be of any race, nor can I think of any example of a black individual who identified as Hispanic).


Not all countries have the same labels for races as demonstrated by the OP in this very thread in fact.

This video may also interest you:


----------



## Apoc Revolution (Dec 2, 2013)

elleOelle said:


> I am a white woman but I do agree there is some underlining racism in having such a strict preference. There was a font who mentioned he didn't find women with darker skin attractive. That sounds pretty racism. We are all entitled to a preference but honestly, if I think a man is attractive but say I wouldn't date him because of a physical attribute, I would say I an racism. I either am intimidated by him, I am scared what society might think or a combination of both. My preference is anyone with a pulse. Its so stupid to only like once race. That's boring. here in UK, there's a lot of racial mixing. Most Asian and Indians I know date whites and vice versa. Its beautiful.


_I think that was my post that you were talking about, which you could've quoted, but oh well. Also, I don't identify as 'he'.

Looks like you didn't read my posts correctly, because I said specifically that I do NOT find people with dark skin ugly or inferior in any way, therefore I'm not a racist. Like I said, comparing preference with racism is stupid because we're all different, and we all like different things. Just because YOU may find every race attractive, doesn't mean that I should feel the same way. Now this is an example, but how would you like it if I called you a racist because you wouldn't want to date someone who has the mental capacity of a 5 year old? You don't find them ugly or inferior, you simply don't want to date them because it would be unfair for the other person. See, it's the same thing, why would I date someone I'm not attracted to just to show others I'm not a racist? Now THAT's idiotic. Not that it matters anyway because I don't care what people think about me, and society can go F itself._


----------



## vicente (Nov 10, 2003)

Racial preferences in dating are not necessarily racist, and are usually out of our control. But racial preferences are not natural. They're based on who you grew up with in your childhood and teen years. If all your friends are Black and you're always around Black people, you'll probably think Black people are hot even if you're White, Asian, or Latino. Racial preferences are only racist if you're making racist assumptions, like Asian women = submissive and exotic, Asian man = small penis and bad English, Black women = big vagina, ghetto, and fat.

I think that, statistically, White people are seen as the most attractive race in the whole world, not because they're objectively more beautiful, but because most of the world is exposed to Hollywood, and Hollywood is notoriously racist (and sexist). Most Hollywood stars are White with the occasional Black person like Will Smith.


----------



## ShadowUser18 (Jul 25, 2013)

I never really had a racial preference when it comes to dating, I've crushed on almost every single race growing up.


----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)

Whatever my most recent ex-girlfriend wasn't.


----------

